# New film, focus Infertility!!



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello all,

Dont know if any of you are yet aware but the lovely Clive Owen has just finished making a new film...... Children of Men' The long and short of the story is about the world collapsing in on itself because all of the women are infertile!!!!

Sadly its not out until December, but there are some great stills on the website one in particular sticks in my mind............ a queue of people lined up against a wall which has graffiti on it...... *"avoiding fertility tests is a crime"* Now I wouldnt want to live in that world, but I do sit and wonder if for once people will sit up and take notice of what is happening to us all and finally do something about it!!

My other thought is........ I wonder if the person who wrote it suffers as we do...............

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Interesting Debs....
Ya know someone mentioned finding an ambassador for IF, rather like Jamie Oliver and school dinners...
Gordon Ramsay and his wife experienced problems...if I'm right? 
He'd be ideal wouldn't he...he could give us nutrition advice and also highlight a man's point of view, as they sometimes get left behind in all of this don't they.
He'd not be short on vocals would he 
Just a thought....
wonder how we could contact him... <stands behind Fidget..> 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hey dont you be hiding behind me missus.......... unless we contact Clive Owen    I like Gordon dont get me wrong but the man just isnt my type


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Fidget said:


> hey dont you be hiding behind me missus.......... unless we contact Clive Owen   I like Gordon dont get me wrong but the man just isnt my type


You can talk to Clive then...I'll talk to Gordon  think he is lovely! and he can cook...wahey! 
Worth thinking about though isn't it... IF needs its profile raising...
Am off to do some searching 
ttfn
Gayn
X


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmmm............. wonders if Gayn found Gordon in her search


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Good plans Fidgy Hun, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................................Clive Owen...........dress him up as King Arthur and send him over here!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Hmmmm............. wonders if Gayn found Gordon in her search


Nah...only his restaurant links  and some charity work he's involved in.
Can feel an email coming on to This Morning or Richard & Judy 

One can but try...


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

OOOOh........look wot I found........


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Lol yummy


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

bratt said:


> OOOOh........look wot I found........


<swoon>


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Girls, Gordon or Clive or both would just be fantastic (swoon.............)

There's also Vic Reeves and Danny Murphy (footballer - nice legs) the have had IVF with their respective wives ............................ but they're not Clive or Gordon


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm seems the official website for the film is a little mad........ have the film coming out in December......... but actually its out today... I am going to see yummy Clive tonight <swoon>


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mackie said:


> Girls, Gordon or Clive or both would just be fantastic (swoon.............)
> 
> There's also Vic Reeves and Danny Murphy (footballer - nice legs) the have had IVF with their respective wives ............................ but they're not Clive or Gordon


Ah but Vic Reeves is a funny guy and that's important too.

I loev the fact that more celebs are coming clean about having infertility treatment. You wouldn't have had that years ago and it's reassuring that the stigma might just be dying off.

I am lokoing forward to this film anyway because it looks pretty good.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Mackie said:


> Girls, Gordon or Clive or both would just be fantastic (swoon.............)
> 
> There's also Vic Reeves and Danny Murphy (footballer - nice legs) the have had IVF with their respective wives ............................ but they're not Clive or Gordon


NOT at ALL like Gordie      <dreams> 
or Clive      <dreams>


----------

